# Sissy mad at Riley!



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So I got home from the gym and shopping today at lunch time. The pups get a spoon of cottage cheese for lunch. When I went to Riley's placemat I noticed that Sissy had peed on it! I exclaimed, "Sissy peed on Riley's placemat! Ron said, "Really, she pooped in his bed a little while ago!" Not sure what Riley did to piss her off, but it must have been something!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

sherry said:


> So I got home from the gym and shopping today at lunch time. The pups get a spoon of cottage cheese for lunch. When I went to Riley's placemat I noticed that Sissy had peed on it! I exclaimed, "Sissy peed on Riley's placemat! Ron said, "Really, she pooped in his bed a little while ago!" Not sure what Riley did to piss her off, but it must have been something!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley: Literally pissed her off! :HistericalSmiley: That girl don't mess around when she is mad!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...why in the world would she do that? That has to be the funniest thing I've heard all day. I wonder what she's pissed about?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: what a little stinker :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Don't you wish you could get inside their mind to know what they're thinking.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know! She has peed on his placemat before but I thought maybe she thought it was a place to pee! Not really, she knows where ! I think he really pissed her off this time!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Better his bed than yours.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Never!


wkomorow said:


> Better his bed than yours.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Back to charm school for Sissy! or Riley LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Back to charm school for Sissy! or Riley LOL


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Lol!!!


----------

